# Pins from nokia communication sockets.



## kaits31 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello!

I just recently bumped into these sockets and pins. Pins are wired and take some time to remove. So I would be thankful to know has anybody processed them before and is the gold from them worth the effort?


----------



## etack (Aug 13, 2012)

you could use a calculator that will tell you around about what they are worth. most connectors are at 30 micro inches, some of these might be thicker but start at 30 and surprise yourself. I had some connectors that were SS and the center pin was 50 micro inches but that is rare. They were also new in the box so no plating was worn off. 1 gram is 105 sq. inches @30 http://goldnscrap.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=72:gold-plating-calculator&catid=49:calculators&Itemid=66

Eric


----------



## Smack (Aug 13, 2012)

uhg, I just untwisted about 400 of those wires off of the pins, still, has to be easier than twisting them up.


----------



## mls26cwru (Aug 13, 2012)

i have seen a couple places offering somewhere around $15 /lb for the whole connector....


----------



## kaits31 (Aug 13, 2012)

I counted them and I have at least 2500 of these pins. I did some surface area calculations also, with 30 micro inch plating the result was a bit above 3 gramms. Still, I think I have to find better solution than untwisting and removing them because it seems to take forever. :lol:


----------



## Geo (Aug 13, 2012)

i put sockets,pins and wires in AP and let the acid sort it all out.


----------



## etack (Aug 13, 2012)

Geo said:


> i put sockets,pins and wires in AP and let the acid sort it all out.



without a doubt acid is cheaper than time.

Eric


----------



## soni052 (Nov 21, 2012)

lolx..


----------



## glondor (Nov 21, 2012)

I think Geo has good advise there. I did 2 pinboards with those wrapped pins by hand. Lots of work till I modified a tool to pull them out from the backside and the hole stripped the wire off neat as you please.


----------



## kaits31 (Nov 21, 2012)

I processed them like Geo suggested and for my surprise, they give some nice foils. 
Here are some of them in a bucket, mixed with some wires. The only problem I ran into was some foils stuck inside the plastic, even after some hard water rinse. I think i might try to dissolve them in AR, and then refine.
Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Geo (Nov 21, 2012)

place the sockets that still have foils in them in a container and use hcl/Cl to dissolve the foils out of the plastic. you can then use the same solution to dissolve the other foils. place them one at a time and cover it with hcl and add bleach a few ml's at a time. remove the bare piece and place another one in until you do them all. remove the last one and place your foils in and add enough bleach to dissolve them. all done and no AR needed.


----------



## butcher (Nov 23, 2012)

That plastic or bake-alite type plug, is brittle breaks of with a hammer easy, of you do not hit it too hard and contol the hammer blows pins can be pulled by hand from the two halves.

Of course you are way past the point of getting the pins out of the plastic now.


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 23, 2012)

Sometimes just placing a screwdriver in the slot and twisting will split it down the middle and make it easy to remove the pins.

Jim


----------

